# Discoloration on Russian Tortoise's Shell??



## jessgraham (Aug 23, 2012)

I just noticed this discoloration on my 5yo Russian Tortoise's shell. She's ever had any health issues since I've had her, but I'm worried about this. Does anyone know what this is/if it's bad??


----------



## jessgraham (Aug 23, 2012)

I just noticed this discoloration on my 6yo Russian Tortoise's shell. She hasn't had any problems since I got her, but I'm worried about this. Does anyone know what it is/if it's bad?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 23, 2012)

First thing to do is try to wash it off. Use a mild soap like Ivory and gently scrub. If it doesn't come off, then it might be something more serious. Sometimes septicemia shows up as red/pink between the scutes. But I'm betting it is a stain from some sort of fruit.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 23, 2012)

It could be some sort of paint or nail polish.


----------

